# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: گذاشتن Password روی فایل ساخته شده با wxZipOutputStream

## emad4000

سلام به دوستان
می خواستم بدونم کسی نمی دونه که آیا میشه روی فایلی که با wxZipOutputStream ساخته میشه Password گذاشت ؟ ( منظورم با کد نویسیه )
توی فروم های سایت خود WxWidget یه تاپیک (http://wxforum.shadonet.com/viewtopic.php?t=6017) هست که یه نفر گفته نمیشه و پیشنهاد کرده که مثلا از GPG (GNU Privacy Guard) استفاده کنیم . می خواستم مطمئن شم که آیا میشه یا نه ؟
اگر نمیشه شما چه روشی رو برای رمزگذاری فایل پیشنهاد می کنین (فرمت فایل خروجی برام مهم نیست ، صرفا می خوام رمزگذاری بشه )
ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید.

----------

